# Paph. hangianum - artificial propagated



## ORG (Apr 9, 2008)

Today I had also the possibility to make pictures of an artificial propagated _Paph. hangianum_

Here together with an older plant












Here the first flowered plant from artificial propagation






This plant shows us that there will come many nice clones produced by artificial propagation.

and the older one







Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## Candace (Apr 9, 2008)

Wow, one needs a shave;> I do prefer the color and shape of the artificially prop. one.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Apr 9, 2008)

Gorgeous!!! You guys in europe and Asia have to propagate these guys like crazy....maybe when there is a big supply of high quality plants in the rest of the world our USFW will finally have enough sense to allow us to legally import some flasks and seedlings......Take care, Eric


----------



## Kyle (Apr 9, 2008)

Olaf, how long from deflask to flower. What is the leafspan?

Kyle


----------



## rdlsreno (Apr 9, 2008)

I like them both!!! Thanks Olaf!

Ramon


----------



## wilbeck (Apr 9, 2008)

Both are lovely. Now I want another orchid. Either is OK, but I rellly like the hairy one.


----------



## Hien (Apr 9, 2008)

I love the rich red color.


----------



## Jorch (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks for sharing, both are stunningly beautiful!:clap:


----------



## WolfDog1 (C. Williams) (Apr 9, 2008)

So nice to see those. In some ways I wish I would have kept the flask I bought at WOC, but alas....

Thanks Olaf. 

Craig


----------



## Paul (Apr 10, 2008)

great flower!!:drool::clap:

I hope mine will bloom fast now, it's also an artificialy propagated one, maybe one brother?


----------



## Roth (Apr 10, 2008)

I do not think that any of those two plants are artificially propagated at all... The type on the left with the smller wavy leaves and reddish very hairy flowers has been collected since 3 years only...


----------



## ORG (Apr 10, 2008)

But I know that this one is propagated artificially and some more will come in bloom in the next time. I have seen the flask and the seedlings in the last years, so I am really sure that the plant on the left is the product of artificially propagation.

Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## Paul (Apr 10, 2008)

ORG said:


> But I know that this one is propagated artificially and some more will come in bloom in the next time. I have seen the flask and the seedlings in the last years, so I am really sure that the plant on the left is the product of artificially propagation.
> 
> Best greetings
> 
> Olaf



I agree, I'm sure mine is also artificially propagated, as there were the tiny leaves at the base of the plant typically from young seedlings, and nothing that shows it could be a division.


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 10, 2008)

I too like the shape of the propagated one ...
I like the red, too ....
and love the hair!


----------



## John D. (Apr 10, 2008)

Wolfdog1
If I may ask - what did you do with the flask??


----------



## NYEric (Apr 10, 2008)

Argh! :sob:


----------



## Candace (Apr 10, 2008)

John D. you must have missed the thread. He ate it as a salad. From what I understand he used a tangy vinegrette dressing as the CITES police held guns on him.


----------



## Corbin (Apr 10, 2008)

Candace said:


> John D. you must have missed the thread. He ate it as a salad. From what I understand he used a tangy vinegrette dressing as the CITES police held guns on him.



I bet it was delicious oke:


----------



## streetmorrisart (Apr 10, 2008)

Candace said:


> John D. you must have missed the thread. He ate it as a salad. From what I understand he used a tangy vinegrette dressing as the CITES police held guns on him.



Paph. hangianum 'Honey Raspberry'? 

Tangy indeed!

More seriously, this is the second time I've looked at these today. Gorgeous...


----------



## NYEric (Apr 11, 2008)

Ramon! Help me. :sob:


----------



## Hien (Apr 11, 2008)

NYEric said:


> Ramon! Help me. :sob:



The more I evil look at these photos & similar ones with this deep gorgeous red color, the more I think 
-whoever not buying a flask when it stares at he/she from the seller's table [This person should be a presidential candidate]
-whoever returning the flask after buying [This person is either A SAINT or INSANE]
-whoever encouraging the above mentioned person not to buy or to return the precious flask.
deserves some reasonably good spanking.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 11, 2008)

I put them down because I don't have the confidence to grow paphs from flasks. If I could have I would have bought seedlings though.


----------



## Wendy (Apr 11, 2008)

I Love hangianum. My wee babies are getting ready to bloom soon...at least i hope they are.


----------



## John D. (Apr 11, 2008)

Candace
Thanks, I went back and found the thread, I had forgotten. In the case of those flasks a "Red" raspberry vinegrette would have surely been appropriate.

John


----------

